# pregnant???



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, so I posted the same subject a few weeks ago, but I think that Princess is pregnant for real this time!!!

She was in heat last week and we caught her and Gizmo about 4-5 times. How fertile are they? Could she be pregnant this time? Well, of course she could!  .

So, she is eating the same as before and still playing a little. She has just been sitting on the cat tree for most of the night until one of the boys come and bother her!!! LOL.

Should I keep the boys away from her or will they be ok together. I just want to make her as comfortable as I can if she is prego...

Thanks for any advice that you may have!

:kittyball


----------

